# Hello....



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2007)

Guess I should have done this from the git-go...... introduce myself, I mean.
OK... I'm 73, I retired from the U.S. Navy in 1971. When I left boot camp
I was an Airman Apprectice going to radio school. I was an Aviation Radio-
man (AL) until they killed the rate, then I went to Radioman (RM). I've
flown in a lot of aircraft that people only read about (B-17, PB4Y-2, B-26,
B-25, AD-4Q B-36 (yeah ! ) and some others.). I've served in Korea
and did eleven months in "Nam" attached to a Korean Marine outfit.

I'm a WW-II nut and read whatever I can get my hands on.
My sign-on is ccheese, but you may call me....... Charles

This looks like a great site..... my compliments to those in charge.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Charles!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome - An AD here!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site Charles.


----------



## trackend (Jul 19, 2007)

Morning Chas from limey land


----------



## Heinz (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome mate!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome, Charles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome from another Aussie....G'Day Mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello from someone else on the Right Coast!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad your here Charles


----------



## mkloby (Jul 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Guess I should have done this from the git-go...... introduce myself, I mean.
> OK... I'm 73, I retired from the U.S. Navy in 1971. When I left boot camp
> I was an Airman Apprectice going to radio school. I was an Aviation Radio-
> man (AL) until they killed the rate, then I went to Radioman (RM). I've
> ...



Welcome Charles from a Marine


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome enjoy the site: From a retired AECS. Now let me help you feel really old, I went to Boot Camp at RTC Great Lakes 6/30/1969 and I retired with 23 years.


----------



## mkloby (Jul 21, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome enjoy the site: From a retired AECS. Now let me help you feel really old, I went to Boot Camp at RTC Great Lakes 6/30/1969 and I retired with 23 years.



You navy guys are crazy with all your rates. How in heck do you remember all those different rates? Man...


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2007)

Dougrd: C'mon chief.... In was in GLakes August 1951 !! I retired in '71.
Hey.... I am Old !!

mkloby: Talk about rates..... Doudrg is a (retired) Senior Aviation Electricians
Mate Chief. Unless they changed something since I got out. I've been told
the new Radioman (RM) do not have to learn morse code !!! How times have
changed...

Charles






Welcome enjoy the site: From a retired AECS. Now let me help you feel really old, I went to Boot Camp at RTC Great Lakes 6/30/1969 and I retired with 23 years.
__________________


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2007)

mkloby: Some of my best friends were Marines. I even shared a foxhole
with a ROK Marine (Actually an Army guy, but they called themselves 
Marines). I use to love the guy with the BAR !!

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 24, 2007)

mkloby said:


> You navy guys are crazy with all your rates. How in heck do you remember all those different rates? Man...



Patience mk, lots and lots of patience. Actually you usually become familiar with the rates you work with first and then kind of branch out from there. If you go aboard ship then you're exposed to more rates and it all builds from there. But the most important thing to remember is there is a hierarchy of rates. The highest group is called "Airdales" then you have the shipboard types called "Blackshoes" then there's everyone else like the Seabees and Corpmen, disbursing clerks etc...


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 24, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Dougrd: C'mon chief.... In was in GLakes August 1951 !! I retired in '71.
> Hey.... I am Old !! ___



You're not old shipmate, you're ancient!! I was born in May,1950!!!!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey ccheese, I see you live in VAB. Where abouts?( in general terms) I used to live just off Independence Blvd near the Chimney Hill shopping center.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi:

I live in the Windsor Woods section, just off Plaza Trail. I work for Hall
Mazda, just north of Chimney Hill, on Holland Road. Small world, huh ?

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 27, 2007)

About time you turned up Charles and G'day and welcome to the site. Don't pay no heed to those other blokes who claim they are Aussies. This here is a fair um Aussie. G'day Mate. By the way Charles if you had not realised I was just joking with my fellow Aussies


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2007)

Emac44:

Thanks for the welcome. Guess I'll have to add you to my list.....
I never met an Aussie I didn't like !

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Emac44:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Guess I'll have to add you to my list.....
> I never met an Aussie I didn't like !
> ...



Why thank you Charles. We Aussies certainly have a way about us. One thing Charles and I suppose you know this about Aussies. You can never be sure when we are being serious or not


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2007)

I have always believed _everything that an Aussie told me 
(tongue in cheek). 

Charles_


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 27, 2007)

Really well here's another G'Day from another Aussie
G'day !!!


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 27, 2007)

There are too many Aussies to count on this website!
G'day Charles, welcome to the forums


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2007)

Gonna have to call up the Jersey Defense Brigade to help ya, Cheese. Where's Toughombre and R-2800?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 27, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hi:
> 
> I live in the Windsor Woods section, just off Plaza Trail. I work for Hall
> Mazda, just north of Chimney Hill, on Holland Road. Small world, huh ?
> ...



You bet! I remember Plaza Trail Holland road. I haven't lived there in 16 years but I remember it well. Sometimes I wish we were back there, like around the end of Jan and it's 40 below!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Jul 30, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> There are too many Aussies to count on this website!
> G'day Charles, welcome to the forums



Where would the world be without us Aussies mate. And Charles if you always believe us Aussies. I got some good Grazing cattle tick infested Swamp land near Couchiemudlo I can sell you. . Has great waterfrontage twice per day. High Tide in morning and high tide at night


----------



## ccheese (Jul 30, 2007)

Emac44:

If that good grazing land has a bridge on it, I'll take it !
Always wanted a spread "down under".

Charles


----------

